# newbie having issues with ice



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

took my son out this weekend to big boulder in the poconos, They only had one park open. This was good for my son, but I am too old for park (too many injuries) 
I was riding down the sides past the rails and the jumps. The sides were really Icy, and I had a lot of trouble controlling my self with my arbor formula. I could not hold an edge trying to heel side stop or even toe side stop. not sure of the technical terms but it felt sloppy and there was not much control
the hill was not a challenging hill, I believe it was rated easy (freedom park, big boulder)


I wound up switching to my older 2010 sims protocol, this seemed to be a little more stable to me.

Last year I started out snowboarding late in the season, so have only ridden 3 other times. At the end of last year i was linking turns (definitely not carving) and not falling from top to bottom of easier hills

My 2 boards are 
(2010) sims protocol 160 with [email protected] ctx bindings
(2013) arbor formula 155 with gnu street bindings

My stats 
210 lbs
boot 10.5


couple of questions 
1. Is the arbor formula suited for ICE? 

2. Given that I live in PA and most of my riding will be in Poconos are there any suggestions/strategies for newbies as to how to ride in icy conditions ?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Learn to ride. Keep those edges sharp!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

go with the 160, sharp...but edge as little as possible, gotta slide with it...and practice/time, no way around that


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

At your weight, sims will work better because of longer effective edge, keep edges sharp and riding ice is about "relaxed confidence"


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> At your weight, sims will work better because of longer effective edge, keep edges sharp and riding ice is about "relaxed confidence"


the above is why i switched back to the sims my thought process was that it was a longer/stiffer board and less rocker, I think I have to work harder on the relaxed part of it. It was a very busy day, only mountain open in my area, and I am always concerned that at my size, I will barrel some kid over and break something, so I tend to ride less agressively till i have better control.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You've ridden 3 times, you went riding on the worst day of the year for someone at your level, and you haven't figured out how to stick an edge in and manipulate your weight to drive the board in and stay slow. 

You're on boiler plate east coast ice. Other than a hell of a lot of trail and error coupled with balance and knowing your equipment nothing is going to help you.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Get an edging tool and a gray gummy stone. Use the gummy stone to touch up edges after riding, it helps keep them sharp. Use the edging file when they get really bad. Keep those fuckers sharp. That will help some, but listen to these guys here, they know their shit. It's less to do with equipment and more to do with practice. I rode rock solid ice last year on my old Burton Bullet rocker and even without sharp edges on that fairly flexible board I was able to stay up fine.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Experience. 

You ride enough you learn to handle icy cover. Longer effective edge will make only a marginal improvement. 

2 days ago in Vermont I almost killed myself on the patch of ice and I've been snowboarding for nearly 30 years. Ice sneaks up on you.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Full rocker probably didn't help. Arbor's rocker is great, and has the griptech edges, but I'm guessing being on full rocker, on ice, after 3 days of boarding total makes for some hairy moments.

I've been on Socal ice (60F day followed by 25F days) on the NS my second year, thinking, "this thing has vario grip I'm fine" not knowing wtf I was doing still. And ended on my ass a couple times.

Then I realized the edge technology doesn't help you stop, it helps you control your riding. Once I figured that out and stopped thinking it would help me come to a complete stop on ice but would allow me to keep an edge and ride the ice out (and bleed speed especially by turning back uphill) I've been fine since.

Ice still sucks but it's not so scary anymore.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

As another ice coaster I would avoid making any kind of hard turns once you hit the patch of ice if you can. Ride it through and be prepared to hold an edge once the snow gets a little softer. Stay low with knees flexed and be prepared to drive your edges in if you need to stop or have somewhat a controlled slide to avoid others.

It's just practice. And then sometimes its just luck....lol


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, guess I just need more time on the ice
Gonna try and get a few more rounds in, last week it was all ice and hard pack, no real snow, just wanted to make sure it was me and not just a bas choice of boards. gonna try to take a some of the above pointers and keep at it


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

A 155 at your weight is gonna wash out like crazy especially if its rockered. Get a cambered board with a long effective edge like the Capita NAS. Especially if you're gonna be stuck out on the edges of the park like that, while supporting your son.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Not the board or the edges (will help, but it's mostly inexperience), just go out more and prepare to be sore.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Some truth in both aspects here:

Make no mistake, experience makes a huge difference, especially on ice.

Make no mistake, correct board makes less but still a huge difference, especially on ice.

If you want to keep the current board(s), make sure to get their edges sharpened. I would suggest an 89 degree edge. Edge condition is huge when hitting ice.

If your willing to get a different board, I would be looming at something in the 161 range with a longer effective edge. All mountain with a little setback. Ns cobra or sl gnu billy goat, etc.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

kaborkian said:


> Some truth in both aspects here:
> 
> Make no mistake, experience makes a huge difference, especially on ice.
> 
> ...




Thanks to all of you that contributed to this thread, as well as those who did not contribute to this particular thread but have posted such great technical info. 

I originally went with the arbor 155. Because the local shop told me that that would be a great board for me and that my current board the Sims 160 was holding me back.
After reading this thread as well as many others I read on this forum. I checked with arbor and they recommended a 161 for my weight. 
Luckily I found a great cyber Monday deal on a 161. 2013 formula. 
I sold my 155 to a member on this forum. 
I took the 161 out today. At blue mountain, spent the whole day o the mountain. The arbor 161 performed much better for me on the ice, and by mid day as o got used to it. 

with the encouragement of some one I met on the lift I mustered the courage to tackle the lazy mile a blue. 
While I won't say my technique was pretty I made it down the entire trail slowly and without falling once.

So again a big thanks to everyone on this forum for posting such great info.

Now to work on my fear of speed. I am trying to commit a little more as I link my turns, I still find myself putting more weight on the back leg.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Speed is just something that will come with time. 4th year and each year I find myself more comfortable with speed.


----------

